# Salmon run reports



## Rustydel2 (Jul 15, 2008)

How about some reports on the salmon run. I fished Allegan dam on the 3rd, none were there, fished 6th st dam same day , saw one . Now i believe this forum is here to inform people . Lets start using it as it was intended please.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Rustydel2 said:


> Now i believe this forum is here to inform people . Lets start using it as it was intended please.


I was going to write out a long reply about how you're a jackass to come on here and beg free info since it's what this site is supposedly for. However I can't do that since you asked nicely by adding the word please...

Heard they're catching limits of record browns up on the Big Man...


----------



## Rustydel2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are there any REAL fishermen on this forum or is this a forum for armchair fishermen. I asked a decent question and i get a bs answer .
No wonder so many members have left.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Rustydel2 said:


> Are there any REAL fishermen on this forum or is this a forum for armchair fishermen. I asked a decent question and i get a bs answer .
> No wonder so many members have left.


The PM and North are on fire, get your gear and head North. River temps are still too warm down here. Prior to any of this, stop whining...


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

All the fisher-people I've talked to are heading north to the PM or Manistee,should be good on Muskegon in 2 weeks if they run this year,have seen a few in:evilsmilehole off the patio


----------



## Rustydel2 (Jul 15, 2008)

At least a little infor now , but followed up by a SNIDE remark. I live 3-4 hrs from the west side rivers, it cost $200-$300 for my family to make the trip each time . And you call me whinning just because i ask if the run is getting under way in your neck of the woods. What is wrong with you people that you can't give a civil answer to a simple question.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Mitch said:


> I was going to write out a long reply about how you're a jackass to come on here and beg free info since it's what this site is supposedly for. However I can't do that since you asked nicely by adding the word please...
> 
> Heard they're catching limits of record browns up on the Big Man...


So he does the leg work and gives a report from 2 different spots and you accuse him of asking for free advice????????:rant::sad:

I think you need to turn that hammer around!


Thanks for the report Rustydel2! Ill be heading north myself next weekend!


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

*Michigan DNR Fishing Reports*
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-34956--,00.html

*Michigan Fish and How to Catch Them*
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-213908--,00.html



.


----------



## salmonfreak05 (Sep 13, 2009)

I would go to the PM next weekend, catchin some fish lower stages


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

I would look for another dismal season in the SW rivers. They cut the plants back in 05 or 06 and it is definitely showing. Just look at how the big lake and pier fishing has been for the past month and that should tell you something. I hope I am wrong but I doubt it. 

I know the Grand has been really slow. I have not fished up by the dam but every time I drive by it looks like no one is down there.

I'd spend your $300 elsewhere to be totally honest. Maybe head south to PA or Ohio where they are actually trying to improve their fishery.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Alpha Buck said:


> I would look for another dismal season in the SW rivers. They cut the plants back in 05 or 06 and it is definitely showing. Just look at how the big lake and pier fishing has been for the past month and that should tell you something. I hope I am wrong but I doubt it.
> 
> I know the Grand has been really slow. I have not fished up by the dam but every time I drive by it looks like no one is down there.
> 
> I'd spend your $300 elsewhere to be totally honest. Maybe head south to PA or Ohio where they are actually trying to improve their fishery.


Yeah its pretty sad when in Oct you go down to a large gravel section on the Joe and only see a handful of fishing spawning. Not a lot of king salmon in the SW part of the state anymore. 

BTW Rusty don't give me the whole it costs a lot of money thing. Were all in the same boat on this. Moneys tight for me too, but I cut back in other places so I can pay for gas to drive my boat up north where there are more fish.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow,the guys asked for a little info and you guys chew him up....unbelievable!!!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

The Grand Rapids Press had an article today on the disappearance of kings in Alaska,on how it was bad last year and even worse this year,sort of blamed the incidental catch rate by the Pollock fishing industy as one of the reasons,the other reasons ??? Said the Alaskans will have a real hard time getting thru this winter as their salmon stockpiles are extremely low No salmon,no cod whats up with the world?


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Rustydel2 said:


> At least a little infor now , but followed up by a SNIDE remark. I live 3-4 hrs from the west side rivers, it cost $200-$300 for my family to make the trip each time . And you call me whinning just because i ask if the run is getting under way in your neck of the woods. What is wrong with you people that you can't give a civil answer to a simple question.


NO, I called you a whiner because you were WHINING that you had not got the precious info you wanted within 12 hours of putting up your post. Not to mention you put it up after midnight and were upset by the time you woke up all your demands had not been met. Sounded pretty spedly to me, had nothing to do with the question...

Whine on!


----------



## GrandRiverSteelies (Aug 6, 2009)

The water levels in the Grand are droping out of sight. Fish here wont start till we get some rain, water is to low and warm. Found some good pods up north of here.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Was out on the lower Muskegon and seen a couple if that helps


----------



## Bear4699 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wait for the weather to turn........ cold and wet ....... thats the ticket ......is you have been fishing salmon for years you should know this !!!!!! dont ask dumb Questions and people wont get snippy with you....... as for fish ya theres some around but not worth the drive if you are a meathead...... oh i mean meat hunter.......but ya go to the U.P. theres fish all over up there ,...... nows theres your info...... hahahahahahaha...... i dont care anymore its getting dumber and dumber every year stay home if YOU are going to complain!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Bear4699 said:


> Wait for the weather to turn........ cold and wet ....... notthats the ticket ......is you have been fishing salmon for years you should know this !!!!!! dont ask dumb Questions and people wont get snippy with you....... as for fish ya theres some around but worth the drive if you are a meathead...... oh i mean meat hunter.......but ya go to the U.P. theres fish all over up there ,...... nows theres your info...... hahahahahahaha...... i dont care anymore its getting dumber and dumber every year stay home if YOU are going to complain!!!!! :yikes:


Now what the hell was the sence in that post????


----------



## Rustydel2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I want to thank all the people that gave a honest report, to all the others what can i say - grow up.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

well, you also gave a couple reports....no fish....thanks....might be a couple weeks yet for fishable numbers in the Grand...there are a few fish that have come up....a couple in the Rogue but again its a bit early... but like I said there are fish there just have to put in your time...but still a day in the river and not cathing fish is better than most anything else


----------



## Bear4699 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry if i made anyone mad but i just say what comes to mind ....Sorry for being straight forward........... dont want to piss everyone off ... just think that if the only reason people get on this site is to have everyone else do the leg work than thats not right when i go i usually post on here or other sites so dont be a hater sorry thaats how i feel


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Typically they are in good by or around the Autumnal Equinox (Sept 22) but with the low water and fewer plants it will be nothing like years past as has been stated.
A good rain to raise water levels significantly would help somewhat though....


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Bear WTH are you talking about. I honestly don't understand why if we are all grown up big boys here why an honest report can't be given. All of us have benefited in one way or another from the help of someone else. ASking for a report is no difference then asking some guy what rig he is using and him being polite enough to show you. THis doens't make any sense at all, your stating that "Everyone else doing the leg work" is a crock. If you caught 3 fish on a said river and thats all your willing to disclose. Hey thanks alot , I know there are a few in there and I will fish where I've caught fish before. Now was that so hard? Time to grow up men we have a generation of kids growing up and fishing out there and by the looks of it , it looks like it could use some help from the grown ups.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Bear WTH are you talking about. I honestly don't understand why if we are all grown up big boys here why an honest report can't be given. All of us have benefited in one way or another from the help of someone else. ASking for a report is no difference then asking some guy what rig he is using and him being polite enough to show you. THis doens't make any sense at all, your stating that "Everyone else doing the leg work" is a crock.


You have no idea how many people register here, just to leech off the guys who've put the time in, and have a clue. If you notice, a lot of them tell you they "only wanna come up when the fish are in" Why? Because it's easy fishing. I'm only 27, but it really seems like the steelheaders from the last 5 years or so just want instant, easy results. The attitude you _think_ exists is really just seasoned steelheaders trying to get everyone else to learn to fish how we all did; trial and error on the river.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I was told these forums were for getting and giving tips and reports. I am seeing by goin through the site that for some reason you have to have 100's to 1000's of posts before you get respect. Did I make a bad mistake joining. Seein that I'm new I am not gonna brag of any of my mounts or trophy fish. But shouldnt we all get the same respect. Just cause your new on the site dont mean your new to the sport..........!! Some of us dont live near where we love to fish, but yet come to your community and put 1000's of dollars into it every year in the short ammount of time our work gives us for vacation. I'll challenge any sw or nw fisherman to come down to the huron in se mi to catch more steel than me. I Know you wont. We have to fish hard for the number of fish you get in a week compared to waht we get in a season. I can fish your rivers from travelin there for years, good luck on ours. Try bein a true sportsman and not hothead know it alls. And if you dont think someone should get advise, than say nothin at all.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Ausable thats exactly why I stated what I put in my post. The guy asked for a report and got a bunch of slack. Any input is better then none. And it is your discretion on what and where you want to post. He wasn't asking for your best hole. If you want to say "Hey I was on the ausable today and caught 4, temp was 54 with a coldfront" then so be it. I mean this is not rocket science.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> You have no idea how many people register here, just to leech off the guys who've put the time in, and have a clue. If you notice, a lot of them tell you they "only wanna come up when the fish are in" Why? Because it's easy fishing. I'm only 27, but it really seems like the steelheaders from the last 5 years or so just want instant, easy results. The attitude you _think_ exists is really just seasoned steelheaders trying to get everyone else to learn to fish how we all did; trial and error on the river.


Amen. The best thing anyone can do for themselves is research techniques and tactics as well as where and when. The next step is to just go and do it yourself. I fish steelhead all winter long and I can tell anyone that you can't expect to catch a fish everytime out. If you don't expect someone to hold your hand every time out and get out there, do it yourself, and put the time in, you will definately start catching more fish. And there really isn't a "run" for salmon and steelhead. Sure the amount of fish in the river will hit a peak at some point but I have seen kings in the river from july until january, coho from august until february, and the steelhead are in most rivers at least 10 months out of the year if not year round. Just get out and catch them whenever you have time, not when you think you will be guaranteed a fish.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Rustydel2 said:


> How about some reports on the salmon run. I fished Allegan dam on the 3rd, none were there, fished 6th st dam same day , saw one . Now i believe this forum is here to inform people . Lets start using it as it was intended please.


 
Do you guys not read???????????????????????????????

How is it this guy gives a report on 2 different dams and get all this garbage thrown at him for asking for a report without doing any "legwork"?

You guys are rediculous!


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Treble said:


> I was told these forums were for getting and giving tips and reports. I am seeing by goin through the site that for some reason you have to have 100's to 1000's of posts before you get respect. Did I make a bad mistake joining. Seein that I'm new I am not gonna brag of any of my mounts or trophy fish. But shouldnt we all get the same respect. Just cause your new on the site dont mean your new to the sport..........!! Some of us dont live near where we love to fish, but yet come to your community and put 1000's of dollars into it every year in the short ammount of time our work gives us for vacation. I'll challenge any sw or nw fisherman to come down to the huron in se mi to catch more steel than me. I Know you wont. We have to fish hard for the number of fish you get in a week compared to waht we get in a season. I can fish your rivers from travelin there for years, good luck on ours. Try bein a true sportsman and not hothead know it alls. And if you dont think someone should get advise, than say nothin at all.


 
I agree. The problem is most of those thousands of posts are bitching about reports like this.

We'll see if the tune changes in the winter for perch or spring when they are askin for advise on walleye in the river! Im sure they will be askin for all sorts of advise. Or just looking for reports that give up info that they think shouldnt be mentioned on their river forum!

Oh and yes, I give up all sorts of info for them to "leech" off of!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ifish said:


> say "Hey I was on the ausable today and caught 4, temp was 54 with a coldfront"


But, a guy who put in the time and earned their keep would say, "I fished a NE Michigan stream today and picked up a few fish. The conditions have been pretty good lately. Get out there and catch some fish!" That would show anyone that the fish are in the rivers in NW Michigan and that they are waiting to be caught by the next guy that finds them.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Treble said:


> I was told these forums were for getting and giving tips and reports. I am seeing by goin through the site that for some reason you have to have 100's to 1000's of posts before you get respect. Did I make a bad mistake joining. Seein that I'm new I am not gonna brag of any of my mounts or trophy fish. But shouldnt we all get the same respect. Just cause your new on the site dont mean your new to the sport..........!! Some of us dont live near where we love to fish, but yet come to your community and put 1000's of dollars into it every year in the short ammount of time our work gives us for vacation. I'll challenge any sw or nw fisherman to come down to the huron in se mi to catch more steel than me. I Know you wont. We have to fish hard for the number of fish you get in a week compared to waht we get in a season. I can fish your rivers from travelin there for years, good luck on ours. Try bein a true sportsman and not hothead know it alls. And if you dont think someone should get advise, than say nothin at all.


It has nothing to do with how many posts you have, just the way you act...

This thread has now turned into a whining, chest pounding, worthless situation. Somebody lock the stupid thing...


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Treble said:


> I was told these forums were for getting and giving tips and reports. I am seeing by goin through the site that for some reason you have to have 100's to 1000's of posts before you get respect. Did I make a bad mistake joining. Seein that I'm new I am not gonna brag of any of my mounts or trophy fish. But shouldnt we all get the same respect. Just cause your new on the site dont mean your new to the sport..........!! Some of us dont live near where we love to fish, but yet come to your community and put 1000's of dollars into it every year in the short ammount of time our work gives us for vacation. I'll challenge any sw or nw fisherman to come down to the huron in se mi to catch more steel than me. I Know you wont. We have to fish hard for the number of fish you get in a week compared to waht we get in a season. I can fish your rivers from travelin there for years, good luck on ours. Try bein a true sportsman and not hothead know it alls. And if you dont think someone should get advise, than say nothin at all.


X2
The more you post,
The better you feel,
The less you fish,
The less you know


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll tell ya what and take it for what it's worth, not alot of you know me on here but if you fish the Ausable, Flatrock , Manistee and quite a few others it is more then likely that you have met me. I have always read these forums just never became a member. I was a leecher. I have seen 2 things. More then my share of gents out there that don't want nothing to do with this site because of the threads they read of people whining , people being rude and people acting like idiots. All of which have been proven by this thread and by the mere fact that the percentage of constructive threads is outweighed by the negative or just unneccesarily rude posts. I also know that the membership on here regardless of actual forum members has been decreasing over the last 2 years, atleast respectful, constructive members. Does this ring a bell? It's your resource and due to the fact that there evidentally is a few monkeys that stop this show it's just a dang shame.


----------

